# Quebec Bear with Jerry Russell; PICTURES are here!



## Blueridge (Jun 21, 2014)

Met Chris Horsman and his two buddies Rob and Josh from TN. After a short flight from Atlanta to Montreal we rented a van and drove through some beautiful country to the Mastigouche Reseve.  Mastigouche is " back in there" and contains Moose, Geese, wolves, snowshoe hares , other assorted wildlife and more importantly a healthy Black Bear population . The cabins we stayed in were perfect for staying in the backwoods , nothing fancy but dry and warm.  My hunt was short. Hunting bears over bait was something I had never done so my plan was to watch and learn for a few days. Didn't happen that way. I was dropped off at 4:40 pm and was hunting from a ladder about 8ft high. 10 minutes after I sat down I turned side saddle which is how I like to shoot, I hear a very loud and deep hiss 4 steps behind me, I slowly turn my head and there is a Bear standing up glaring at me. The bear dropped down and went straight to the bait and I got my breath back.  I watched this bear for the next 21/2 hrs at the bait all of a sudden trees started shaking, teeth started pooping and a bear comes flying out of the brush hits my ladder stand and is on the other side of a huge spruce tree where my Black Widow longbow is hanging.  I'm thinking 
" not good, not good!!" Then I hear claws lock onto the big spruce the next thing I see is this bear coming up the tree real fast! Time seemed to slow way down, I looked around and grabbed the first weapon I could- my orange vest.  I can still see the end of that vest drill that bear right between the eyes like a well placed arrow as I towel whipped 3 times. The bear then just let go of the tree like a mountain climber who has been "cut loose" it fell in the brush and I have no idea what happens to it. I was proud that I never did yell.  The bear on the bait never moved. It's about 8:30 pm and all of sudden my bear takes off up the hill out of sight, I hear teeth popping, growling , snarling and woofing. This goes on for 10 or so minutes , I am really keyed up now and decide whatever comes back is the dominant bear. Sure enough it my bear! I had not yet decided sow? Or Boar? ( I really couldn't tell anyway)
I hit kill mode when the perfect shot appeared at 7 yards and I promptly shot right over the bears back by 1/2 inch. The bear took off and ran between two trees slightly quartered away, I don't remember nocking another arrow nor do I remember the draw or release, I just remember seeing my white nock disappear right where it should have. The bear huffed and took off breaking branches for 4-5 seconds, all got deathly quiet and then I heard the mournful " death moan." I smiled knowing that shot had been a good one, then HE stepped out. It was the boar the sow I had just killed had been fighting with. He was a bigger bear but I was happy with what I had, besides it would have been to dark to shoot him anyway.  I would sit there until 11pm in pitch black darkness waiting to be picked up with NO flashlight and a boar slapping the bait barrel around only 8 or so yards away. The sound of Jerry's truck was indeed Heaven sent.
Jerry run a top notch operation, I can't say enough good things about him and the way he does things, he aims to show you a great time and that's exactly what I got. I am going back to Mastigouche with out a doubt.
Will add pics later. My Sow was at least 10-12 years and had a big head on her, a good mature animal.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry for the typo's it's hard to do from an iPhone .


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome!  Aside from hunting them now in GA, I've hunted bears in Quebec fifteen times. I miss it every spring. I have also had one join me in the tree. Its interesting to say the least!!  Please post as many pics as you can of the whole experience. 

I have been up near there a lot. Parent, mont Laurier, senneterre, clova, 

Awesomely eerie country


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 21, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Awesome!  Aside from hunting them now in GA, I've hunted bears in Quebec fifteen times. I miss it every spring. I have also had one join me in the tree. Its interesting to say the least!!  Please post as many pics as you can of the whole experience.
> 
> I have been up near there a lot. Parent, mont Laurier, senneterre, clova,
> 
> Awesomely eerie country



Will do . I have quite a few. I spent the remainder of the week running baits with Jerry and tracking bears, also got to sit in the ground blind with Chris one night but that is his story.
Beautiful country up there , I can see this being a regular event.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 21, 2014)

Jerry's outfit sounds pretty great. All the places I ever went were on reservoirs ao we would spend the day fishing for walleye and pike and hunt in the afternoon. The fishing was more than half the fun for me. We did all our own baiting and hanging stands. You can learn a ton about bears by bait hunting them. Congrats again!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 21, 2014)

Way to go Stan! Good deal buddy!


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 21, 2014)

Our cabin Pekan, was on a large lake but you rent the lakes limit to 4 people per day. They were all taken for most of the week. I was to busy helping jerry anyway . Thanks


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2014)

Good deal, brother Stan! Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats Stan! Sounds like a great hunt with Jerry.


----------



## tee p (Jun 22, 2014)

Great story!  good job.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 22, 2014)

AWESOME !! Take one of those MAISI swords and clubs next time and kill one  their style


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 22, 2014)

Congratulations Stan, sounds like an amazing adventure. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 22, 2014)

Real happy for you, John, and Chris!! Good Lord willing I will be there next year.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 22, 2014)

dpoole said:


> AWESOME !! Take one of those MAISI swords and clubs next time and kill one  their style



That would have been just what I needed Donnie !! Next time for sure.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 22, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome trip Stan, not sure how I woulda handled the bear up ther with me lol. Can't wait for the pictures. How was Jerry feeling when you left out of there


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 22, 2014)

I think he regrouped by the next day or so. I had to leave about 30 min after it hit him. Thank God for John and the other guys stepping up.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 22, 2014)

What a fantastic story!  I can't think of a much more exciting hunt on the American continent, anyway.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 22, 2014)

Pictures?  You're killing me!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats. A good story for the camp fire for sure.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 24, 2014)

cant get pics to upload for some reason.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 24, 2014)

Blueridge said:


> cant get pics to upload for some reason.



Great hunt and kill brother!

Please email the pictures and I will get them to load.
T


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 24, 2014)

will send some Jeff , thanks. I have not had a problem before but getting forgetful it seems.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 24, 2014)

Blueridge said:


> will send some Jeff , thanks. I have not had a problem before but getting forgetful it seems.



Great pictures buddy; thanks!
What a trip. I am proud for all of you.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice Bear


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a good one! Been waiting on pics ...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2014)

that was fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 24, 2014)

Ya'll did well. Good stuff.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome hunt. Sounds like loads of fun, but REAL up close and personal.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 24, 2014)

we had a great time


----------



## pine nut (Jun 24, 2014)

WOW Stan, what a great hunt and an even better story!  I started breathing hard just reading it!  Never thought much about an orange vest being a weapon but I might well have "improvised" the same as you in that circumstance! That will be a good memory for a long time I bet!


----------



## John Abbott (Jun 24, 2014)

Great story Stan, all I can say is that when I got there on Sunday Stan had the biggest grin I have ever seen on a grown man. You tell a good story my friend. I don't want to steal any of Stans thunder here but everything he says is true and then some.
Regarding my trip into town with Jerry, a long day at the hospital but we got him some pain killers (three vials of morpine) and we were back on the road. About the only problem we had at the hospital was my trying to explain that I was not his father, just his friend. Lots of smiles on that one.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff and or Al
Thanks for posting pics for me.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice bear!  That sure does look like a beautiful place to hunt and from the bug jacket Jerry is wearing I'd say they have some pretty bad insects up there too.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 24, 2014)

You know it's bad when you get to the meeting place after flying in and jerry and Evan are just sitting in the truck smiling, and won't get out.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 25, 2014)

Great time for sure. And a Bear makes it sweeter. RC


----------



## whossbows (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like  a lot of fun.I know Jerry is a fine man


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 28, 2014)

Stan, It was good to meet you at Jerry's. Awesome Bear. 
My Dad got his...
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 4, 2014)

What a trip. New places a new friend and a ton of memories


----------



## stubshaft (Jul 4, 2014)

Great hunt.  Congrats on a fine bear.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 12, 2014)

I just realized the picture of you, Jerry n Evan ya`ll are at my bait. I wonder if that was the bucket they stole......


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 13, 2014)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Stan, It was good to meet you at Jerry's. Awesome Bear.
> My Dad got his...
> Good luck and be safe
> Larry


Heard y'all had a great hunt, congrats to you both . Good to meet you as well.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 13, 2014)

Chris Horsman said:


> I just realized the picture of you, Jerry n Evan ya`ll are at my bait. I wonder if that was the bucket they stole......


Could very well be. An angry old cuss of a bear .


----------



## Stick Slinger (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats Stan on an awesome hunt and a realy nice bear. We shared the same camp only only different weeks. What a great time. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep, it's a special place and never a dull moment. Jerry and Evan work their butts off to make sure everyone has a good experience .


----------

